# Yogurts bebibles



## Miguelillo 87

Buenos Días a todos, Feliz comienzo de semana, Sólo para volver a hacer mis preguntas relacionadas con los anuncios comerciales, Ayer en la noche, por la T,V salió un anuncio de un súper X, y en este anuncio decía un oferta de yogures en el cual decía.
Todos los *yog**urts bebibles *al 3 x 2
Hora de aquí desprendo dos preguntas.
1.- ¿No en vez de bebibles debería ser, yoghurts para beber? ¿O acaso bebibles y para beber son sinónimos? Es que a mi eso de bebibles me suena muy feo. 
2.- ¿Cuál es el plural de yogurt?
· Yogurts
· Yogures
· Yogurs

Muchísimas gracias por sus contestaciones.


----------



## claramolin

A mi me suena bien Yogurts bebibles. Y pienso que es lo mismo que Yogurts para beber. 
Saludos...


----------



## claramolin

Todos los *yoghurts bebibles *al 3 x 2. 

Es correcto "yoghurts" o escribiste muy rápido?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

claramolin said:
			
		

> Todos los *yoghurts bebibles *al 3 x 2.
> 
> Es correcto "yoghurts" o escribiste muy rápido?


Por eso pregunto, para mi yogurts suena bien pero ¿Esa es la forma correcta?

Échale un viztaso a la segunda parte de mi pregunta


----------



## claramolin

Pregunté eso porque para mi lo correcto es: yogurts. Sin la "h" entre medio...

Yo creo que es correcto: yogurts bebibles.

Habrá que esperar por más respuestas...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

claramolin said:
			
		

> Pregunté eso porque para mi lo correcto es: yogurts. Sin la "h" entre medio...
> 
> Yo creo que es correcto: yogurts bebibles.
> 
> Habrá que esperar por más respuestas...


Perdón lo de la H tenía razón fue error gramatical (pense en Inglés) 
Y sí espero otros foreros nos den su opinión.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Tengo enfrente de mi ahora mismo un "*yoghurt* para beber" 
Dice "yohurt para beber sin grasa con duraznos" 
Eso de "bebible" me lastima los oídos jajajaja


----------



## Martinika

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Tengo enfrente de mi ahora mismo un "*yoghurt* para beber"
> Dice "yohurt para beber sin grasa con duraznos"
> Eso de "bebible" me lastima los oídos jajajaja


 
En Argentina se dice de las dos maneras: "bebible" y "para beber" tomándolos por sinónimos...


----------



## claramolin

jajaja. Fui a la heladera a buscar mi yogurt. "*Yogur* endulzado parcialmente descremado *bebible *sabor a frutilla libre de gluten".
Mi aporte... Claro, desde Argentina!


----------



## Jellby

¿Y por qué no "yogur", que es como dice el DRAE (plural: "yogures")? Antes se decía "yogur líquido" (la época del yop y del dan-up).

P.D. Sin embargo, el aparato para hacerlos se llama "yogur*t*era".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Tengo enfrente de mi ahora mismo un "*yoghurt* para beber"
> Dice "yohurt para beber sin grasa con duraznos"
> Eso de "bebible" me lastima los oídos jajajaja


Ya me entro otra duda, ¿Es yog*h*urt o yogurt?

Y sí lo de bebible suena horrible por eso quiero saber otra opinones de nuestros amigo hispanohablantes


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué no "yogur", que es como dice el DRAE (plural: "yogures")? Antes se decía "yogur líquido" (la época del yop y del dan-up).
> 
> P.D. Sin embargo, el aparato para hacerlos se llama "yogur*t*era".


Se me ahbia olvidado que al principio se llamaba así.
¿En España se sigue llmando liquido?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mira la rae:
*yogur**.*(Del fr. _yogourt,_ y este del turco _yoğurt_).*1.* m. Variedad de leche fermentada, que se prepara reduciéndola por evaporación a la mitad de su volumen y sometiéndola después a la acción de un fermento denominado _maya_.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Creo entonces que en español es yogur.... pero nunca lo había visto así, siempre yoghurt __


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creo entonces que en español es yogur.... pero nunca lo había visto así, siempre yoghurt __


Yo sí sabia que era yogurt, pero al igual que tú siempre lo habia visto como yoghur, Tal vez nuestra cercanía con los EE.UU nos está afectando too much, digo demasiado


----------



## mavir

en español es *yogur* o *yogurt*, pero el plural es _*yogures*_, puede decirse _*bebibles* _o _*para beber*. _Puede sonarte feo, pero está correcto. Yo prefiero decirle _yogur líquido,_ puessi es líquido... te lo vas a beber_._ Saludos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ayer tuve que ir al Súper para ver cómo decían las etiquetas de los yogures y ¡Oh sorpresa! Todos dicen *YOGHURT*, yo debo de insistir que tal vez es por nuestra cercanía  los EE.UU. que pasa esto, pero en otros países , ¿cómo se escribe yoghurt?
Aunque otro dato curioso en el diccionario de Word (el programa de windows) me cambia yoghurt por yogur.


----------



## jester.

Hola.

Mi diccionario me da también las dos posibilidades *bebedero* y *bebedizo*.

¿Qué pensáis de ésas?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Mi diccionario me da también las dos posibilidades *bebedero* y *bebedizo*.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis de ésas?


Bebedero, me suena a donde los animales van a tomar agua.
Bebebdizo. Simplemente suena muy feo, es como que muy liquido así como escurridizo sólo que bebedizo, de hecho esta palabra no es familiar para mi.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Para mi, *bebedero* son los lugares que hay en los cines y escuelas y centros comerciales donde te paras frente a ellos, presionas un botoncito y sale un chorrito de agua y la bebes  
*Bebedizo* me suena a escurridizo o pasadizo


----------



## Antpax

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Bebedero, me suena a donde los animales van a tomar agua.
> Bebebdizo. Simplemente suena muy feo, es como que muy liquido así como escurridizo sólo que bebedizo, de hecho esta palabra no es familiar para mi.


 
Hola Miguelillo:

Pongo la definición de la RAE para bebedizo, yo siempre lo he oído con la tercera acepción, en algún cuento que otro: "y la malvada bruja le dio un bebedizo a la princesa y ésta cayó desmayada".

*bebedizo**, za**.**1.* adj. *potable* (ǁ que se puede beber).*2.* m. Bebida que se da por medicina.*3.* m. Bebida confeccionada con veneno.*4.* m. Bebida que supersticiosamente se decía tener virtud para conciliar el amor de las personas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola Miguelillo:
> 
> Pongo la definición de la RAE para bebedizo, yo siempre lo he oído con la tercera acepción, en algún cuento que otro: "y la malvada bruja le dio un bebedizo a la princesa y ésta cayó desmayada".
> 
> *bebedizo**, za**.**1.* adj. *potable* (ǁ que se puede beber).*2.* m. Bebida que se da por medicina.*3.* m. Bebida confeccionada con veneno.*4.* m. Bebida que supersticiosamente se decía tener virtud para conciliar el amor de las personas.


Debe ser de esa palabras que no se usan en Méxio porque nunca la había escuchado en cualqier caso asocio más Brevage, con lo del veneno.


----------



## jester.

Gracias. Pues voy a usar bebible y potable como adjetivos que describen algo que se puede beber.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Gracias. Pues voy a usar bebible y potable como adjetivos que describen algo que se puede beber.


AH claro que los adjetivo sirven, pero no te suena raro que un yoghurt diga, 
¿¿¿¿¿Yoghurt potable de fresa??????

Todavía te paso Bebible, pero potable creoq ue es sólo para el agua.


----------



## jester.

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> AH claro que los adjetivo sirven, pero no te suena raro que un yoghurt diga,
> ¿¿¿¿¿Yoghurt potable de fresa??????
> 
> Todavía te paso Bebible, pero potable creoq ue es sólo para el agua.


Coincido contigo. Según mis experiencias (las de un hablante extranjero) tienes razón.
Además no creo que haya visto jamás un yogur bebible *
*


----------



## marion zepeda

Hola: Yo también entiendo que sólo nos podemos referir al agua como "potable", es raro que algo más sea potable


----------



## pickypuck

Bueno, y ya puestos a escribir con grafías raras con haches intercaladas y tes por aquí y por allí (con lo sencillito que es yogur, así, al natural  ) por qué no el "yoghourt" de Danone  

¡Olé!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Bueno, y ya puestos a escribir con grafías raras con haches intercaladas y tes por aquí y por allí (con lo sencillito que es yogur, así, al natural  ) por qué no el "yoghourt" de Danone
> 
> ¡Olé!


Pues por eso aquí el yoghurt de Danone, Lala, Alpura etc etc.

Se escribe así YOG*H*URT PARA BEBER con H.
En España ¿Cómo lo escribe Danone en los envases?


----------



## claramolin

En resumen, Miguelillo, se puede decir:

Francés: yogourt - yogourts
Español: yogur - yogures
Inglés: yoghurt - yoghurts

Y de acuerdo al gusto de cada uno: para beber o bebibles.

Y sí, el agua es potable, pero no el yogur y tampoco una gaseosa o lo que sea. En mi diccionario. Potable: (lat. potábilis) Dícese del agua que se puede beber.

Están de acuerdo?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

claramolin said:
			
		

> En resumen, Miguelillo, se puede decir:
> 
> Francés: yogourt - yogourts
> Español: yogur - yogures
> Inglés: yoghurt - yoghurts
> 
> Y de acuerdo al gusto de cada uno: para beber o bebibles.
> 
> Y sí, el agua es potable, pero no el yogur y tampoco una gaseosa o lo que sea. En mi diccionario. Potable: (lat. potábilis) Dícese del agua que se puede beber.
> 
> Están de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Pues en casi todo exepto en lo de rojo. Digo ¿Porqué en méxico todas las empresas que hacen yogur , escriben en sus etiquetas YOG*H*URT?
Por eso quería saber cómo escribian yogur las empresas de sus países


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pues, como diría la chimoltrufia, "no nos hágamos tarugos"   
Es por lo que siempre he dicho, -estamos muy lejos de Dios, y muy cerca de los Estados Unidos-


----------



## Fernita

Hola, Miguelillo!

Tardé un poco porque fui a la heladera de mi casa para ver cómo lo escriben las empresas en la Argentina. lol

Y, ¡oh, sorpresa!

SANCOR, una de las más conocidas compañías de lácteos, escribe: 

*'Yogur bebible* de vainilla'.

¡Espero que te sirva!

Si es *yogur,* el plural es *yogures*, al menos acá.

Fernita


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gracias por hacer el esfuerzo de ir hasta la heladería, bueno con esto creo que queda comprobado que en verdad Pobre de México, estamos tan influenciados por EE.UU


----------



## claramolin

Una nota: heladera en Argentina -  nevera o refrigerador en otros paises de latinoamérica. La heladería es el lugar donde uno compra helados!
Pobre la gente que estudia español... hay tantas variantes!


----------



## jester.

claramolin said:
			
		

> Una nota: heladera en Argentina -  nevera o refrigerador en otros paises de latinoamérica. La heladería es el lugar donde uno compra helados!
> Pobre la gente que estudia español... hay tantas variantes!


Tienes razón, amí también me extrañó tu "heladera" porque normalmente los yogures no se compran en la helader(í)a


----------



## pickypuck

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> En España ¿Cómo lo escribe Danone en los envases?


 
Como puse antes, yoghourt. No sé de dónde se lo habrán sacado.

¡Olé!


----------



## Lore bat

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Como puse antes, yoghourt. No sé de dónde se lo habrán sacado.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Será porque es una empresa francesa y como todo el mundo lo entiende, queda más "auténtico".

Yo digo "yogur líquido".  "Yogur bebible" me suena a que se puede beber en el sentido de que es potable.  O sea, que no te vas a indigestar si te lo tomas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

claramolin said:
			
		

> Una nota: heladera en Argentina - nevera o refrigerador en otros paises de latinoamérica. La heladería es el lugar donde uno compra helados!
> Pobre la gente que estudia español... hay tantas variantes!


 
Gracias Clara por haber explicado el término 'heladera' y 'heladería', tal como lo usamos en Argentina.

Estaba en otro thread y no vi todo la confusión que se había armado.

Saludos,
Fernita.


----------



## ordequin

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mira la rae:
> *yogur**.*(Del fr. _yogourt,_ y este del turco _yoğurt_).*1.* m. Variedad de leche fermentada, que se prepara reduciéndola por evaporación a la mitad de su volumen y sometiéndola después a la acción de un fermento denominado _maya_.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Esta gente de la RAE...saben mucho de Lengua...pero de hacer yogures...
> Lo descrito en la definición es parte del proceso para hacer yogur griego, o aquel que se toma en Turquía.
> En el 99,º/º de los yogures que se consumen habitualmente la leche NO se reduce por evaporación a la mitad de su volumen.
> La descripción del término me parece arcaica.


----------



## elcampet

Para mi, *los yogures líquidos* es lo que suena mejor. Saludos a todos.


----------



## lfvillalobosg

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Buenos Días a todos, Feliz comienzo de semana, Sólo para volver a hacer mis preguntas relacionadas con los anuncios comerciales, Ayer en la noche, por la T,V salió un anuncio de un súper X, y en este anuncio decía un oferta de yogures en el cual decía.
> Todos los *yog**urts bebibles *al 3 x 2
> Hora de aquí desprendo dos preguntas.
> 1.- ¿No en vez de bebibles debería ser, yoghurts para beber? ¿O acaso bebibles y para beber son sinónimos? Es que a mi eso de bebibles me suena muy feo.
> 2.- ¿Cuál es el plural de yogurt?
> · Yogurts
> · Yogures
> · Yogurs
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por sus contestaciones.


Yo tambien vi ese comercial, y no se que por que te sorprendes, el agua moja el cielo es azul, los publucistas asesinan el lenguaje. por ejemplo seguido escucho "tiene que tener". y no se, es insultante como nos perciven los publicistas, sobre todo en México.


----------



## mithrellas

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Ya me entro otra duda, ¿Es yog*h*urt o yogurt?





			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> 2.- ¿Cuál es el plural de yogurt?
> · Yogurts
> · Yogures
> · Yogurs


 
Hola Miguelillo, 

Del diccionario panhispánico de dudas: 
*yogur*. Adaptación española de la voz de origen turco que designa cierto producto lácteo que se obtiene de la leche fermentada: _«Te tomas un flan y yo me tomo un yogur» _(Belbel _Caricias_ [Esp. 1991]). 
Su plural es _yogures_ (→</SPAN> plural, 1g): _«Hay yogures desnatados con mucha azúcar añadida»_ (_Muy Interesante_ [Esp.] 8.97). Deben evitarse las grafías _yoghourt,_ _yogourt, yoghurt _y _yogurt,_ poco acordes con el sistema gráfico español y que son las usadas en otras lenguas como el francés o el inglés.

No sé por qué las empresas utilizan 'yoghourt' supongo que, como bien ha dicho Lore bat, les debe parecer más 'auténtico'.

Seguramente piensan que con _h_ y _ou_ queda más 'guay' y se vende mejor. Probablemente ni se han planteado que la palabra no sea correcta en español.


----------



## Learning

La definición de "bebible" de la RAE es:
(De beber2). 
 1. adj. coloq. Dicho de un líquido: No del todo desagradable al paladar. 

Por lo tanto no se aplica aquí BEBIBLE porque más que describir el yogur, parece que lo está despreciando, diciendo que no es del todo desagradable, es decir, que es pasable. Además es de uso coloquial.
Líquido me suena mejor.


----------



## tatius

Me ha hecho gracia ver lo siguiente en la Wikipedia francesa:

"Le yaourt ou yogourt ou yoghourt ou yahourt est une préparation de lait ..."

No estamos solos. 

Yo me sumo a la opción españolizada "yogures líquidos", por mucho que digan las marcas.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Anotación importante: Chicos, gracias por sus comentarios, les pido que por favor nos mantengamos apegados a la regla número 1 de este foro la cual dice que tanto *sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben ser sólo en español *
*Gracias por su comprensión y apoyo*


----------



## BETOREYES

Me queda claro. En español se debe escribir yogur/yogures.
Pero tengo una duda: Porque yogures *bebibles*? 
Que acaso no todos los yogures son bebibles?. Que yo sepa, no existen yogures inyectables ni aplicables.

Tal vez mi duda radica en mi desconocimiento del español. Pero creo que si el sustantivo trae implícita su función (Todos los yogures son para beber), resulta un poco redundante reafirmarlo con un adjetivo.


----------



## elcampet

Los yogures tradicionales suelen ser muy espesos y se toman con cuchara, los yogures líquidos sólo se beben. Saludos.


----------



## mithrellas

Learning said:
			
		

> La definición de "bebible" de la RAE es:
> (De beber2).
> 1. adj. coloq. Dicho de un líquido: No del todo desagradable al paladar.
> 
> Por lo tanto no se aplica aquí BEBIBLE porque más que describir el yogur, parece que lo está despreciando, diciendo que no es del todo desagradable, es decir, que es pasable. Además es de uso coloquial.
> Líquido me suena mejor.


 
Jajaja, qué gracia me ha hecho tu comentario learning. ¡Tienes toda la razón!
Realmente, según la definición del DRAE, al anunciarlo como bebible están diciendo que el yogur es pasable, jajjjaajajaja (que me parto de la risa...)


----------



## jester.

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Jajaja, qué gracia me ha hecho tu comentario learning. ¡Tienes toda la razón!
> Realmente, según la definición del DRAE, al anunciarlo como bebible están diciendo que el yogur es pasable, jajjjaajajaja (que me parto de la risa...)



¿Pues entiendo correctamente que "bebible" no se refiere al heco de que el yogur está líquido, sino a su sabor?


----------



## mithrellas

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¿Pues entiendo correctamente que "bebible" no se refiere al heco de que el yogur está líquido, sino a su sabor?


 
Exacto, se refiere al hecho de que el sabor no es del todo desagradable.
Lo que deberían decir es: yogur líquido o para beber.

Todavía me estoy riendo. ¡Gracias learning por ilustrarnos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Exacto, se refiere al hecho de que el sabor no es del todo desagradable.
> Lo que deberían decir es: yogur líquido o para beber.
> 
> Todavía me estoy riendo. ¡Gracias learning por ilustrarnos!


Le dieron al clavo, es a eso a lo que yo me refería, para mi que digan yogures bebibles me suena raro, ya que lo correcto es yogur para beber o para tomar.


----------



## claramolin

No sé si estoy siguiendo bien el hilo, pero en mi diccionario la palabra bebible se refiere a *algo que se puede beber.* En el caso del yogur, se aplica al estado líquido del mismo y no a su sabor. Habría que hacer hincapié en que esa definición es sólo a nivel coloquial. Hay que aclararlo, porque en Argentina si tu dices bebible, nadie entiende esto como *sabor no del todo desagradable.*
Acá, como ya dije antes, no suena mal decir: "este yogur es bebible", "acabo de comprar un yogur bebible", etc.
Saludos a todos...


----------

